# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC Unlocker E5372 BOLT, ZTE MF612, E303h-1 Tanzania added

## mohamed73

Added :  *Customized modems:* 
Huawei *E3276* (21.263.03.01.284 *India Airtel*)
  Unlock without firmware change, unlimited with HiSilicon flasher activation.
  Guide : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Huawei *E303h-1* (21.318.25.00.787* Tigo Tanzania*) 
  Unlock by firmware change. Guide :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Routers :*  *ZTE MF612* - direct unlock by network cable, guide :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Customized routers :* 
Huawei *E5372* (21.270.11.00.1151 *Bolt Indonesia*)
	Unlock without firmware change, unlimited with HiSilicon flasher activation. Guide :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Looking for* ZTE MF23* and *MF29* for beta test unlock by network cable. 
Added online full history check, now dongle users can see all operations done with DC-unlocker from 2007.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Get news first ! DC Unlocker on Facebook:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## korapika

شكرااا

----------

